# Long term rent - contacts needed!



## Lieschen (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi, we are looking to rent long term in Portugal - I am more looking at the central area with good transport links. 
Is there anybody who have done this and able to offer me some advice?

Also, I will be thankful if some of you would give me an idea of utilities bills and internet connection costs?

Many thanks!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We rented a small 1 bedroomed cottage near Figueiro Dos Vinhos last year for about 9 months. I think the rent was about E300 or E350 per month plus gas and electricity. 

Gas worked out at around E60 or E70 per month...... Can't remember the electricity bills but they were reasonably cheap during the summer months but obviously went up in the winter when we put the heating on......... this was made worse for us because we were acclimatised to RSA weather. 

The couple that own the place are Irish and a fabulous and very helpful couple. Feel free to send me a PM if you need the contact details.


----------

